# Caad10 vs. Allez



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, I'm getting a new bike in a couple weeks here, not quite sure which frame is better now.

I read an article in Bicycling magazine that compared a Jamis (which won for alloy bikes), a Caad10 and an Allez. The Cannondale equipped with Ultegra was still heavier than the Allez with Rival.

So, that gets me wondering, has the Allez really improved since then? I know people will tell me "test ride" and I will, and have already tried the Caad10. But, I do want the frame that is measurably higher performance, since I don't have a problem adapting to different positions. I'm not terribly concerned about bumpy roads: my current old steel bike is no better than the Caad10 (worse, actually, seat stays are straight tubes transferring every micro-bump right into my ass). I've put in very long days, including a 100 mile day on that bike, so, ride comfort isn't that important to me.

What is important to me is that I get a frame that will be a high performance frame for a long time, so, I want to get the most for my money out of the frame in particular, since I can upgrade componentry later (though, 105+ is what I want to start with since I tend to beat the crap out of things).

If there's no clear cut answer as to which frame is higher quality, I'll just get whatever the best deal is on componentry.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

The only Allez I've owned was a 2003 Allez Elite that had a full Shimano 105 groupset with a carbon fork and seatpost. For $1060 after tax it was a really good aluminum bike. However, I realized that technology has changed in ten years, so my experience may not exactly be pertinent. The CAAD10 has been rated very highly as an aluminum bike and is said to rival low-to-medium end carbon bikes. I think you really should test ride both bikes and see which one feels better. The fact that the Allez is slightly lighter won't amount to a hill of beans if it isn't comfortable to ride.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Nothing wrong with the new Allez frames ... from all I've seen, Specialized appears to have revamped the bike and it's an equal in overall quality to the CAAD10 frame.

As far as weight goes ... The Ultegra group weighs more than the Rival group, so two frames of similar weight, one with Ultegra and one with Rival ... the Rival bike will likely be a little lighter (depending on the other components used).

I currently have a CAAD10 frame and overall ... it's a great frame. I have the Rival version with some changes to the bars, saddle, etc. and weight is 17.5 pounds for training 16.5 pounds for racing (both with powertaps on the bike). So it's not a pig by any means.

I doubt you will go wrong with either bike as long as it fits ... both are backed by big companies and have good warranties ... so it really comes down to which components you want, which fits (or can be fitted to you better) and which appeals to your eye more.


----------



## capecodkiter (Jul 22, 2011)

I had a 2008 Allez that I put around 3000 miles on. I just got a 2012 CAAD10 Rival that I have around 300 miles on. I'm not sure if the newer Allez are that much improved, but my CAAD10 is so much nicer than my older Allez. Its lighter, stiffer (in a good way), handles much better and is overall a much smoother ride. The CAAD10 has a much more stretched out ride position, but it fits me better. So make sure you like the ride position. I'm 6'1 and I ride a 58" in both bikes.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a '12 Allez and I am quite familiar with the CAAD10. The CAAD frame is actually lighter than the Allez, but neither is a flylight. 



Alkan said:


> But, I do want the frame that is measurably higher performance, since I don't have a problem adapting to different positions.


There will be no difference in performance, the way you are defining it, between the CAAD10 and Allez race framesets. There is a big difference between the Cannondale and Specialized geometry. In the larger sizes the Specialized has a significantly higher headtube which will affect performance, depending on how you ride. 

The lower end Allez bikes are considerably crummier than the lower end CAAD10s.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the overall weight of the bike itself. I would go with what bikes feels best, and base it on what group set you like the best. 

You say you like 105, so maybe go with ultegra since it is already an upgrade. Save the money that you might spend, I'm not sure of the price difference between rival and 105, I'm guessing they would be similarly priced anyway, and treat yourself to a new wheel set a few years down the road. 

I love my CAAD8 with sram force/red, trying to be as unbiased as possible.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

I should note my g/f has a 93 Allez with all 105. It is steel frame, we changed a few things to accommodate to her. She is only two inches shorter than me so I do ride it on occasion, the bike feels great and if the geometry hasn't changed much since then, I would buy an Allez if given the opportunity.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Always been one to say the CAAD is the best value choice, but been curious about the Allez Evo. If I see right it bears an even closer resemblance to the Tarmac SL_ than previous generations. 

lol @ "higher performance". Like either frame can propel you any better. Both are aluminum, both are made by companies who know what they're doing as far as engineering goes. Just fitting and parts selection that makes the final say.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I would call it a toss up on the frames. Go with the price and component group you prefer. 

I would buy the Allez personally because I love how my Tarmac rides and it is supposed to be very close to that model. I have never ridden a CAAD 1 or 4-10.


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

The June issue of Road Bike Action in the stores now has an article reviewing the CAAD10, Allez, and Scott Speedster. They picked the Allez as best of the three overall but said the CAAD10 ride was more comfortable.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Specialized goes for a semi-compact frame geometry, versus a more traditional geometry for Cannondale.

I would see if you can demo them for a day (one day at a time).... so that you can really test them to see which frame you like better.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

No offence but you need to get a clue here.

You say you don't care about fit or comfort and just want a high performance bike. 
Well, bikes perform highly when the rider is in the optimal position and not beat to sht by the bike. Again, no offence. But it's really stupid for a cyclist to not care about fit and comfort.

Yes, different bike all handle differently. But a "high performance" bike for a crit racer isn't necessarily a high performance bike to someone doing stage races. There's really no high and low performance when comparing similar priced bikes. Just different performance.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Jay Strongbow said:


> No offence but you need to get a clue here.
> 
> You say you don't care about fit or comfort and just want a high performance bike.
> Well, bikes perform highly when the rider is in the optimal position and not beat to sht by the bike. Again, no offence. But it's really stupid for a cyclist to not care about fit and comfort.
> ...


I don't recall Alkan saying anything about not caring about fit.

He just said, "comfort" is not high on the priority list... which is why he's not looking at a Synapse or Secteur.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

tednugent said:


> I don't recall Alkan saying anything about not caring about fit.
> 
> He just said, "comfort" is not high on the priority list... which is why he's not looking at a Synapse or Secteur.


I don't know how else one would interpret this: "I do want the frame that is measurably higher performance, *since I don't have a problem adapting to different positions*"


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I don't know how else one would interpret this: "I do want the frame that is measurably higher performance, *since I don't have a problem adapting to different positions*"


There isn't a universal "one size fits all" fit. There are different "styles of fit" to choose from. Alkan says is flexible enough for different types of fits.

For example... competitive cyclists lists 3 styles in their fit calculator


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

tednugent said:


> *There isn't a universal "one size fits all" fit.* There are different "styles of fit" to choose from. Alkan says is flexible enough for different types of fits.
> 
> For example... competitive cyclists lists 3 styles in their fit calculator


But there is an optimal fit for everyone. "anything works for me" makes no sense at all.

I'm freakishly flexible and could be comfortable on pretty much any fit. That doesn't mean I'd get equal performance out of any fit. The fact is anyone looking for "high performance" shouldn't just settle for just any fit simple because they can get away with it.
I suspect you realize that and were just looking to drag on your argument so whatever.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I suspect you realize that and were just looking to drag on your argument so whatever.


You just immediately jumped to a conclusion that he doesn't care about fit.

No. There is different fit for different purposes. So, once the OP chooses which frame he likes, then he can choose the style of fit and frame of the bike, stem size, etc.


----------



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> But there is an optimal fit for everyone. "anything works for me" makes no sense at all.
> 
> I'm freakishly flexible and could be comfortable on pretty much any fit. That doesn't mean I'd get equal performance out of any fit. The fact is anyone looking for "high performance" shouldn't just settle for just any fit simple because they can get away with it.
> I suspect you realize that and were just looking to drag on your argument so whatever.


I'm not worried about the comfort of the frame itself, since it will be more comfortable than what I already am used to with a professional fitting.

The Allez might be limiting of the range that I can actually lower the stem. It's not that I'll necessarily need it that far down, but I want that option because I also value versatility.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Caad 10 all day. It's a frame you can actually build around.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

been on both sides of this debate...

caad ten is a superb machine, how well it does may simply be limited to what components complement the frame. intermediate and beyond

specialized allez, allez elite, comp, (and "race") do not mean what they used to mean ("race" is actually a new designation). not only does spesh move around components from line to line, but they change the composition and configuration of various frames as they change the names of their bikes. typically, and over the course of several years, the only name that really remains the same, is, as you can probably guess, specialized. otherwise you have to pay attention, sometimes close attention, to frame and component specifications. ultimately, that research can really pay off.

at any rate, and as far as almuminum frames go, its not so much the "allez" designation that's important as is the actual make, or style of the frame, as in _a-1_, specialized's entry level aluminum frame, the_ e-5_, their intermediate/pro level frame, and, most recently, the _s works_, their tour level/pro level equipment. as you may know, carbon s works frames are, arguably, the best bikes in the world. the great thing--the consistent thing about specialized and the reason why as a spesh owner i love them and always will--is that they pass down, from top to bottom and in every line--they pass their racing technology down the line. so while you may not get a 5000 dollar tour de france worthy racing machine when you choose allez, you nonetheless get significant parts of the same world class engineering and techonology to contribute to the quality of your ride and purchase. sounds simple and self evident, i know, but the truth is that very few manufacturers get the mix done as well as spesh. truly great bikes at a fair price.

having said that, i think to compare cannondale and specialized aluminum, the caad ten doesnt go up against allez generally, but compares more equitably with the e-5 aluminum frames with comparable components in the allez line, specifically. for 2013 anyway, that would be allez _comp_ and allez _race_. personally, i have an older e-5 (s works frame), last of the red hots. and it is stiff and fast as F**K bro, i am never giving that bike up. ever. a lot of people have criticized spesh for the new alu s works, cause it kinda specifically targets, if not exceeds the caad, using the s works label as a kind of up yours to cannondale on the way by. either way, great bikes. i would try the s works and see how it feels on, as i say they didnt name an aluminum bike s works for nothin'. but a new caad with ultegra components and good wheels, anyway you cut it, is gonna be tough to beat....


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

Just to clarify my earlier post, the bike models compared in the RBA article were the CAAD10 2 Force Racing, the Allez Race Rival Mid-Compact, and the Speedster 10.

If I were in the market for an aluminum road bike, it would be hard for me to pass over a CAAD10 regardless of what reviewers from magazines lean toward.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Dresden said:


> Just to clarify my earlier post, the bike models compared in the RBA article were the CAAD10 2 Force Racing, the Allez Race Rival Mid-Compact, and the Speedster 10.
> 
> If I were in the market for an aluminum road bike, it would be hard for me to pass over a CAAD10 regardless of what reviewers from magazines lean toward.


+1 ^ Hey, listen to this guy! He knows much more than many others! :thumbsup:


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

mann2 said:


> Caad 10 all day. It's a frame you can actually build around.


+1. If I were in the market for a racing aluminum frame, it's be the CAAD10 all day long. Crit-proven frame. Hard to argue with a bunch of crit boys.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

easyridernyc said:


> been on both sides of this debate...
> 
> caad ten is a superb machine, how well it does may simply be limited to what components complement the frame. intermediate and beyond
> 
> ...


I think you need to put the Specialized Coolaid bottle down. Anyone who's been in biking for a few years know Spesh like to use 10,000 different models and names to confuse people and ripping them off while they're confused.

$7000 for an "S-Works" aluminum Allez? ugh crazy?
Specialized Bicycle Components

I love how Specialized brag about their aluminum engineers are defining the future of aluminum, and that it's somehow is equivalent to rocket science, while at the same time saying absolutely nothing about what makes the aluminum special. Oh wait, they did say the frame is hydroformed with "smart weld". Hydroformed huh? They have been building mid- to high- level motorcycle frames like this for almost 2 decades now. 2 decades later leave it to Specialzed to build a bicycle frame using pretty the same tech and charge the same price as a motorcycle built using the same frame tech.

And I guess Specialized must have miss the peloton when it ditched aluminum.
The S-works Allez will end up being an exercise in building an expensive crit bicycle that will eventually get shelved, because a person would need to be brain dead to pay $7000 for an aluminum Sworks Allez when a Caad10 can do the same job all day long.

I shouldn't pick on Spesh rocket scientists though. After all, this is the same company that gives us the Specialized Bicycle Compenents University! (no kidding).


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

What does any of that have to do with whether the Allez is a good frame? Cannondale comes from a mega corporation that mostly builds K-Mart bikes. Again, what bearing does that have on the discussion?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I had a E5 Allez years ago. It was a great bike. Stiff as hell. I have a CAAD10 I use for travel now. The CAAD is a way more comfortable bike. 

Get the one you will ride and enjoy.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> What does any of that have to do with whether the Allez is a good frame? Cannondale comes from a mega corporation that mostly builds K-Mart bikes. Again, what bearing does that have on the discussion?


news to me about Cannondale

Specialized used to cater to the k-Mart base.... which nearly destroyed them....so they stopped.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

tednugent said:


> news to me about Cannondale
> 
> Specialized used to cater to the k-Mart base.... which nearly destroyed them....so they stopped.


Dorel | Home

Cannondale is still a good bike none the less.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> What does any of that have to do with whether the Allez is a good frame? Cannondale comes from a mega corporation that mostly builds K-Mart bikes. Again, what bearing does that have on the discussion?


and my point was that there is absolutely nothing special about the Sworks Allez from a technical point, and everything to do with Spesh marketing. And I reckon your "plain vanilla" non-Sworks Allez frame is just another aluminum bicycle. Nothing anymore special than a Caad10, except that the Caad10 is proven by plenty of guys racing on a budget. 

And because the Caad10 has a huge bugdet racer base, one could see a lot of example builds out there, and see what one might want to go with the bike. The Caad10 modification market is akin to the Mustang mod market, tons of ideas to build from. This is valuable information itself that can't be said about the Allez market.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

aclinjury said:


> I think you need to put the Specialized Coolaid bottle down. Anyone who's been in biking for a few years know Spesh like to use 10,000 different models and names to confuse people and ripping them off while they're confused.
> 
> $7000 for an "S-Works" aluminum Allez? ugh crazy?
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> ...


cool aid comes in many flavors.

dont kid yourself, when it comes to corporate whoring, cannondale offends just as much as any of its competitors, if not more so. in fact, and when it comes to aluminum, if not the carbon lines, cannondale does _exactly_ the same thing as specialized, moving lower component groups, tiagra on tarmac frames for spesh, for example, rival on the caad ten for cannondale, up to its high end frames. a f***in tarmac for 1400 bucks? sure, with tiagra components. take the ultegra off your old bike put it on your new tarmac frame and you are in business...

point is, both companies make superlative frames, neither really offers a price advantage without down specifying components, specifically groupsets. caad ten, great as it is, is no exception to this rule.

so why hate on an aluminum s works? why not go ahead and hate on tarmac and carbon s works? like i say, the e-5, e-5/s works frames have been kicking a55 for years, only difference, as i stated to begin with, is that spesh has more "models" and is constantly mixing it up, switching around names and components from year to year. i dont doubt that cannondale would do the same if they could get away with it--which, arguably, they do to an extent anyway, i.e, the differing component mix on the "caad 8" (basically, same effin frame as the 9), caad nine stays the same for a couple years, then the caad nine becomes caad ten (no changes, still the EXACT same frame), yadda yadda. 

caad ten is a great bike, saw one last year almost bought it. also almost bought the allez comp in 2011. both, great aluminum bikes. i wouldnt get too caught up in the marketing hype--for _either _company. in that respect, i would advise the op to ride the spesh.... ultimately, the proof 

is in the pudding.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> Dorel | Home
> 
> Cannondale is still a good bike none the less.


Dorel bought Cannondale in 2008. However, Cannondale nearly went bankrupt prior to that due to their "motorsport" division which made dirt bikes and such....

The closest thing to Cannondale supplying to a big-box store is when a foreign distributor sold some Cannondale stocks to Costco, which when Cannondale found out, they immediately put a stop to it.

SOme of Dorel subsidiaries make stuff that caters to big box stores, but they are not cannondale, and the acquistion of cannondale came afterwards.


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

Getting back to the original point of the thread, I've had a CAAD 10 for around 15 months and the bike is incredible. The bike is light, handles great, is very stable and the ride is very smooth. And not just for an AL bike, I've ridden a bunch of CF bikes that I didn't think rode as well or were as much fun to ride as the CAAD 10. It's also one of the best buys in all of cycling (IMO). If you're on a CAAD 10 with a nice set of wheels and you're getting dropped by someone it ain't the bike!

That being said, if I didn't have a Cannondale dealer around, or for some reason the fit wasn't quite 'right' I'd have no problem taking a look and buying the new Allez. They're supposed to be great bikes and they fit you I'm sure you'd have a lot of fun with it...


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

aclinjury said:


> and my point was that there is absolutely nothing special about the Sworks Allez from a technical point, and everything to do with Spesh marketing. And I reckon your "plain vanilla" non-Sworks Allez frame is just another aluminum bicycle. Nothing anymore special than a Caad10, except that the Caad10 is proven by plenty of guys racing on a budget.
> 
> And because the Caad10 has a huge bugdet racer base, one could see a lot of example builds out there, and see what one might want to go with the bike. The Caad10 modification market is akin to the Mustang mod market, tons of ideas to build from. This is valuable information itself that can't be said about the Allez market.


My point is that there is no magic in either bike. I am not sure what the racer base gets you. 99% of bike parts are standardized so if it works on a Caad 10, it will work on the Allez. All of it is just Kool-Aid for the faithful to drink. Get the bike that fits best, cheapest or prettiest in that order.

I own both Specialized and Cannondale.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Our team moved from the 2011 Specialized Allez Comp (the last year with the aluminum steerer in the fork) to CAAD 10 as the team bike. For those that used both, all but one prefer the CAAD for racing. 

Components were a non-issue because we bought frames. 

From a customer service point of view, Cannondale was much more responsive and easier to work with.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

PDex said:


> Our team moved from the 2011 Specialized Allez Comp (the last year with the aluminum steerer in the fork) to CAAD 10 as the team bike. For those that used both, all but one prefer the CAAD for racing.
> 
> Components were a non-issue because we bought frames.
> 
> From a customer service point of view, Cannondale was much more responsive and easier to work with.


good to know that most of the riders preferred caad, on this team anyway, relevant to the topic at hand. two questions though

1) all things being equal--that is, where applicable, same components, including group and wheesets, specifically--what did you think _personally _about the difference in performance between the two frames? sounds like you liked the caad over the comp too

and b), what do you mean by customer service? if you only bought the frames and did the build up yourselves, what was there to service?

1


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

1) CAAD provided more comfort on the rural dirt roads, CAAD seemed more responsive when stomping in a sprint, more confidence in corners. Again, that was my impression. YMMV.
2) Ordering and dealing with the company and local rep. Likely not an issue for you.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

PDex said:


> 1) CAAD provided more comfort on the rural dirt roads, CAAD seemed more responsive when stomping in a sprint, more confidence in corners. Again, that was my impression. YMMV.
> 2) Ordering and dealing with the company and local rep. Likely not an issue for you.


yeah the ordering and dealing, that's what i thought you meant. responsiveness would be key, again, thanks for the specific and pertinent information. and yeah, i noticed the aluminum steerer on the comp, pretty much standard on the e-5 since the beginning. its a shame too, carbon steerer would have made it, arguably, a much better bike...


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Allez comp has carbon now.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

PDex said:


> Allez comp has carbon now.


the steerer is still aluminum on the fork. You have to step up to the "Race" for full carbon fork


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

PDex said:


> 1) CAAD provided more comfort on the rural dirt roads, CAAD seemed more responsive when stomping in a sprint, more confidence in corners. Again, that was my impression. YMMV.
> 2) Ordering and dealing with the company and local rep. Likely not an issue for you.


Were you using the same wheels and tires? The Allez corners and sprints very well. Both those things can be impacted by tires and wheels. I agree it is not the most comfortable bike.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

tednugent said:


> the steerer is still aluminum on the fork. You have to step up to the "Race" for full carbon fork


and the race e-5 looks a little lighter than the comp e-5. but with a bb30, replace the tiagra with ultegra fd and cassette, and at 1400 bucks you have an aluminum bike that i doubt not....

can really hang.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks. Again, we were comparing framesets the 2011 Allez E5 frame had an aluminum steerer. The 2012 Allez E5 frame had the full carbon FACT fork. We didn't get into complete bike models.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Were you using the same wheels and tires? The Allez corners and sprints very well. Both those things can be impacted by tires and wheels. I agree it is not the most comfortable bike.


The same set of components and wheels moved from the Allez to the CAAD. The only difference was the use of the BB30 adapter.


----------



## gio957 (Oct 6, 2012)

They're all high quality frames, both the allez and the caad10 are best sellers so they don't need our approval, both spesh and Cdale will continue to sell a lot of frames.Your performance won't suffer one bit if you go with the allez frame, i just love how the magazines claim that with this frame "you can fire it through downhill turns with speed and accuracy" lmao give me a BREAK! when in reality you can easily perform the same function with different frame in the same price range and components . They're not cars, they're just bikes or as i like to call them human powered vehicle. So ignore the magazines and the trolls, just buy the frame you like and get out there and ride the heck out it.


----------

